# what's ur 09 bow shopping/wish list looking like?



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Still trying to get my 2008 one right...??*

Hopefully my decision to wait(I expereinced a brain seizure over ordering the Money maker ...I really thought I had but it never Arrived???) will pay off and I will be able to see the new year in with a 2009 target bow yet to decide on a colour. The question is wether to sell my Mojo or keep it as a back up bow? It is shooting so sweetly at the moment.

We will have to see what happens....:zip::wink:


Take care Hard's,


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Just recieved the NEW PSE Dealer guide....*

So this will give us something to chat about. Their bow don't seem to be that much faster but their specs and colours have improved, there are some new bows too, for hunting but not for target so it looks like Money Maker or Shark X for me not sure yet:zip: or maybe the X7 GX in a sweet colour (saturn black perhaps??) I Just havent made up my mind yet...

Going to club tonight maybe my fellow club mates can sway me to a decision?

We will chat tomorrow.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

1.) BowTech Captain in MAX 4 for general hunting
2.) BowTech 82nd in Firestorm Candy Red for long range work.


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*2009 bows*



urabus said:


> here is mine......
> bear in mind this might change as more manufacturers bring out their 09 models/specs/reviews....etc :wink:
> 
> hunting: Bowtech Admiral
> ...


I like the idea for the Hoyt 737, it will look awsome! Wait and see what Hoyt is going to bring out in 2009, seems there are going to be a couple of surprises. The new Bowtechs looks good as well!


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*2009 bows*



INGOZI said:


> 1.) BowTech Captain in *MAX 4 *for general hunting
> 2.) BowTech 82nd in Firestorm Candy Red for long range work.


The MAX 4 camo rocks! Wish Hoyt and Mathews will give it as an optional custom on their bows.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Hopefully a Mathews with about a 36" ATA, 7.5" BH, 320fps IBO and a 2pc 5 arrow quiver all in black!

The accessories I picked up last month while I was in the US...
Whisker Biscuit
Spot Hogg Real Deal with wrap
B-Stinger 12" stab

My backup bow will be my current setup.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> .........BowTech 82nd in Firestorm Candy Red...........



had a look on their website that = pure hawtness 
maybe custom order with testarossa cams???? i messed, just thinking about it :embara:

yo Lloyd, can you confirm....Madness XL (36") is for real and specs/options....etc


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I hope any company will release a bow for 2009 for finger shooter ( ATA min.39" ) over 80 lbs draw weight:tongue: but this will be only a dream.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

Hi Frank,

what do one look for in a "finger" bow?

longish ATA/string angle, low let-off, smooth draw curve...etc
and what rest would you recommend? and using a peep?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I search for a 39" bow, max. draw weight of 90 to100 lbs with fast cams. My release is two finger under with a leather tab. I search for a bow similar to my Mathews Safari but with the new speed technology like by the new bow models from PSE, APA, LimbSaver or BowTech.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

urabus, some red cams will make that bow look pure EVIL!

Frank, I hope that you get a bow in those specs, seems the trend is toward 34" 70" bows...


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> urabus, some red cams will make that bow look pure EVIL!
> 
> Frank, I hope that you get a bow in those specs, seems the trend is toward 34" 70" bows...


I agree with you Engee, seems this stay my dream like every year


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi there Frank.
Good to hear from you again - been quiet for a while.


Willem


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

bowman africa said:


> Hi there Frank.
> Good to hear from you again - been quiet for a while.
> 
> 
> Willem


Sorry Willem, but I hope to find now more time for you and my other friends here in AT again.
The last weeks from my came home from S.A. to now was a hard time for my
But now I am the old person again and I make some plans for a trophy mouse hunt in my backyard with the Mathews Safari:tongue:


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Karoojager said:


> Sorry Willem, but I hope to find now more time for you and my other friends here in AT again.
> The last weeks from my came home from S.A. to now was a hard time for my
> But now I am the old person again and I make some plans for a trophy mouse hunt in my backyard with the Mathews Safari:tongue:


Welcome back my jagdfreund. Are you sure you will get enough penetration on that trophy mouse with your Safari...?:tongue: Make sure to aim for the vitals....


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ruhan said:


> Welcome back my jagdfreund. Are you sure you will get enough penetration on that trophy mouse with your Safari...?:tongue: Make sure to aim for the vitals....


As you know Ruhan, I give my very best by every shoot, and I like the heart:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

If all goes well... An Elite of some kind for hunting!:wink:


----------



## Badger SA (Oct 2, 2008)

I maby thinking of the PSE BOW MADNESS xs, I somehow have to presuad the wife, why another, you single guys have it alot easier :set1_rolf2:, maby break it over a :cocktail: and hope all goes well :brick:
Later:cocktail:


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Karoojager said:


> But now I am the old person again and I make some plans for a trophy mouse hunt in my backyard with the Mathews Safari:tongue:


Are you going to do a shoulder or a full mount ?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

bowman africa said:


> Are you going to do a shoulder or a full mount ?


Willem, this is depending from the skill of the taxidermy man:wink:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

more and more 09 info is coming out :tongue:

*Martin Warthog Pro is looking very intersting....

and these:
http://forums.pse-archery.com/showthread.php?t=41018
http://forums.pse-archery.com/showthread.php?t=41017

hmmm........ :wink:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

urabus said:


> more and more 09 info is coming out :tongue:
> 
> *Martin Warthog Pro is looking very intersting....
> 
> ...


You beat me to it ...:wink: These are great links for spec on the new PSE line.

The Bow madness should make for a great "inbetweener" an alrounder if you will...We are just waiting for the prices of the packages?? What with the rand doing the "Loop the Loop" its hard to tell whats going to appen. I can say this though, once PSE "corrected" their pricing structure in 2007, they have been the least volitile of our suppliers and there service/back-up has been awesome for us in the last three years....:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up 


They are partly the reason BHA does so well...:yoWe have also had great service from Martin, Mathews, Copper John and bushnell to name a few.)


:secret:Archery is not cheap to get into so what ever one chooses for 2009 make sure you support a brand that provides a solid back service to you especially "out here in the sticks" ....:juggle::help::amen:



Spatan:cocktail:



Spatan


----------



## fucius (Jan 6, 2008)

urabus said:


> more and more 09 info is coming out :tongue:
> 
> *Martin Warthog Pro is looking very intersting....


Yeah, I also had a look at the new Martin catalogue and thought: "That there Warthog has goood specs and looks as well...."

Anyways, one day when I'm big, I would love to be in a position where I can order myself a custom bow.... If I could right now the specs would be as follows:

Riser = CNC machined from magnesium, blue-purple hard anodizing, of 2009 centerpivot BowT design, one top & one bottom dampener fitted in the riser body- like on the Mathews;
Limbs = Laminated like on the Elites (Barnesdale?), brushed satin finish limb pockets, overall a parallel limb bow design;
Cams = CNC machined from titanium, binary and based on the 2009 BT design, non-adjustable DL optimized for 31";
Cable guide = roller guard with twin dampeners - Mathews style;
String stopper = custom from MeanV;
ATA = 34"
DL = 31"
DWt = 70# peak
Brace = 7 3/8"
Accessories of choice....

And then I woke up


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

hunting bow still = Admiral
target....hmm...hoyt's are coming out next week, and mathews in nov...

but the way the exchage rate is going (buying rate = 10.46 rightnow )
all i will be able to afford is a set or 2 arrows


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

no more hunting bow for me in 2009.....just cant fault the Elite Synergy....tackdriver of note :thumbs_up

Vantage Elite...hmmm.......all the boxes ticked :darkbeer: ......now just have to wait for mathews :wink:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

Vantage Elite is in the R17K range 
a set of X10s + tungsten @ over R8k 

i guess a new set of limbs and new string/cable (tks to SSStrings :thumbs_up ) will do just fine...till next year :embara::wink:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Welcome to 2009....The prices are interesting...*

The equipment is awesome though! My Moneymaker X LF 60# will arrive in December. I will happily shoot my Mojo till then.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

back in the 9s today.........little bit better :zip:
waiting the the rate to stabilize................then i can make my decision.

congrats on the MM :cocktail:


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

The R/$ made a dent in the chances of a new Bowtech Sentinel. Fortunately I got a great deal on a 2007 Ultra Elite, so I've already done my 2009 shopping


----------

